# Martin (mvorbrodt) hits me HARD!



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

So Ive been going nuts over which box of CC's to buy first. Ive never smoked a Cuban cigar, let alone order an entire box.

Had some great discussion in the Habano forums and just to help make my decision a tad easier, Martin sent me a tasting sampler!

This was very generous of you man! Ive never smoked a Cuban and this is a real treat!

Once again, you guys on here are unbelievable!

Thanks again for the generosity, and I cant wait to dig in!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Very cool bomb. Those are some purdy smokes!


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Great hit Martin! Some real fine BOTL's around this joint if you ask me!

Enjoy your first Cuban. I think that Ramon Allones will be a fine introduction to the here and now of CC's. I'll let others speak to aging on the rest of them, but my gut tells me that the RA will treat you right, right off the truck, and be a great first cuban experience. CC's have lots of nuanced flavors to delve into. Enjoy them slowly, and in good health!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice one Martin. Those are some delicious smokes. Nice way to help Jim get started on this side!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

:jaw: YowZa! That looks PAINFUL!


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Jim,
H.Upmann is one of my favorites. RyJ and RASS are GOOOOOOOOD.
Quinteros are what guys here call "yard garr". El Cheapo $2 Cuban for when you're cutting grass or changing oil 
Give them few days in a humi (they only traveled from east to west FL for 2 days) and have yourselves a fun weekend 

Enjoy brother!

M>


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice hit! Enjoy bro


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys! 

Looking forward to burning one or three this weekend 

This place is seriously amazing, a big thanks to everyone for helping me along the way 

Thank you Martin!!

Jim


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow! What a hit! Great bomb! Enjoy those man!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

BMack said:


> Wow! What a hit! Great bomb! Enjoy those man!


Took the words right out of my mouth. An amazing hit.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2011)

Amazing!!!!! great bomb. I am officially jealous jim  Enjoy bro.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

That's some beautiful work right there!


Kudos Martin! :yo:


Congratulations Jim! :clap2:




:rockon:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

WTG Martin---Jim now will see what its all about!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Great hit! Looks like a nice selection to get started with.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

:shocked::shocked::shocked:

Just wow! That is a great bomb! Enjoy


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice way to go Martin. That H. Upmann(one of my favorites) looks great. I always like the way upmann designs their tubes. Both the caribbean and non caribbean. 

Much regards Jerry


----------

